# Pictures of Belton's?



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I really think Princess is a Belton- not just a parti. She has the freckles all over her, and she is getting more. She has the 2 pigments (pink/black) all over.. even her nails are both colors. 

I would really like to see some pictures of belton coloring on a havanese.. I've only seen it once, and it was on a short haired, so it was *really* obvious.

Does anyone know of any online pictures? Or have any they can post, or send me? 

Thanks ~ Jodi


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jodi, I was told that Lexi was a parti also. But I never heard of a Belton. She also has pink & black pigment areas all over and her nails are also both colors. I will be very interested to find out what others have to say!!
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Belton is also known as ticking (maybe something else too ?)

It kind of looks like a dalmation, if that helps you out at all.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jodi- Maddie is a Parti Belton as was my prior Havanese. You can't really tell much when she's in long coat, but if you look at the skin, she's got freckles. You can find a picture of a belton that's been cut short at this site http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours5.html


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of parti dogs do have the Belton gene, Jodi. Princess is definitely a parti, but she has the Belton gene (has ticking or freckles - which may be an easier way to describe it). It would be like saying that a person is a redhead, but has freckles. They can both be on the same person.

I didn't take any pictures of it at the time, but Maddie (owned by Maddies Mom) is Belton also, but hers is pretty slight at this time. She may get more as she gets older. Her littermate Billy, who was just visiting, is much more Belton than she is. His whole belly is covered in ticking/freckled.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aha ha! Speaking of... Maddies Mom posted at the same time I did. Cool!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the website. Lexi's belly looks exactly like that pups back. She has longer hair on her back so I dont know whats under there, but we keep her belly short. I learned yet another new thing on this forum  
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

That's what I thought~ Thanks Kimberly and Maddie's Mom.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My Jester has the ticking gene~ when he is wet he looks like a dalmation! But when he is dry, he just looks white, unless you spred the hair apart on his back. Then you can see the black hairs growing in. I imagine he will have a silver or grey cast to his coat as an adult.
When he gets his bath at the end of the week, I will try to remember to take pics of him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As Lexi gets older,she also has the silver in her black areas. It is so pretty, I love to watch her change colors.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby has spots, too. When she rolls over on her back, it looks so cute to see the spots on her belly.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy also has some black spots,but not a whole lot...it is kinda fun though as your grooming to come across a black spot and some black hair coming out of it!He also has one black toe nail!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Skiver has those black spots, too! We wondered what that was.  He's getting more as he gets older. The tip of his tail is black under the hair, and he has a few on his belly, and some on other parts of his body. He has both white and black nails. And wherever he has black hair, it's black skin underneath (unless that's normal).

We said it was like he was getting these black freckles, and some black hair was growing where there were. Now I know what to call it!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my, I think Brutus has this, as well. My youngest son has freckles and I thought it was cute that my dog did, too. Here is another site I found:
http://www3.sympatico.ca/sonrisas_havanese/coatchanges.html


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Susaneckert's dog, Yoda, looks like a belton in the "clipped down" picture in the Gallery. Susan do you have any recent pictures?


----------

